# Varroa Gate?



## Nugget Shooter (Mar 28, 2016)

Not really sure if this has been posted, but interesting just the same.... https://beecare.bayer.com/media-center/news/detail/a-new-way-of-protecting-bees-against-varroa-mites


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Go to the national honey show on you tube


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Wonder what chemical is intended to be used in the bee-gate. Ironic that the phyiscal model for the device is flea and tick collars which dispense a neonicitinoid.

Enj.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I had to laugh at the chosen name. Ever since Nixon got caught covering for his lackeys about the events surrounding the Watergate Hotel every scandal since then gets "gate" hyphenated to it. 
Beepro may have a patent case here if this thing in any way infringes on his OAV gadget.

Bee-gate, indeed. 

Alex


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

Has this product hit the marketplace yet? Or is it still sitting in the pipeline? If it is not being sold yet it must mean there were issues.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

In Portugal is a product for sale and approved by the authorities of my country. The active ingredient is flumethrin. I never used it because it is very recent. I'll wait for feedback from other beekeepers.


----------



## SteelMagnolia9888 (8 mo ago)

enjambres said:


> Wonder what chemical is intended to be used in the bee-gate. Ironic that the phyiscal model for the device is flea and tick collars which dispense a neonicitinoid.



Flumethrin Is apparently the active ingredient used in this new bayer product –

*Summary*
Flumethrin is a fat-soluble pyrethroid insecticide used against ectoparasites on cattle, sheep, goats and horses and dogs. It is also used in the diagnosis and control of varroatosis in bee hives.
Flumethrin has caused skin lesions and small increases in the incidence of lung tumors in female animal test subjects. It also affects the liver, spleen, kidneys, lung, adrenal cortex, cartilage, bone marrow, pineal gland, pituitary, fat, brain, bone and subcutaneous adipose tissue.
Flumethrin can be found as an active ingredient in Bayvarol Strips and Bayticol.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 17, 2021)

All my meds say that, and in California they cause cancer…but there is this.









They All Had Eyes: Confessions of a Vivisectionist: Michael Slusher, Ninette Guerrero Selva: 9781940184234: Amazon.com: Books


They All Had Eyes: Confessions of a Vivisectionist [Michael Slusher, Ninette Guerrero Selva] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. They All Had Eyes: Confessions of a Vivisectionist



www.amazon.com


----------

